# Home-made stackmat timer (Connectable to PC)



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello everyone.
So I've wanted a stackmat timer for a while, but they are quite steep in price.
So I thought I'd make my own.
It is a rather simple project , and the timer works pretty much like a real stackmat timer. 
There are still some bugs in the code, but nothing major.

Parts :
Arduino
Resistors of different values
Transistor
2 metal sheets, used as touch pads
Headphone socket 
lots of wire 
soldering tools.


back of timer. It's ugly but it does the job.

front of timer. 
Unfortunately the forum does not allow videos, so I can't show it working.
For anyone interested the arduino code And circuit schematic are in the attachments.
Also if someone could tell me the moyu timer protocol, i would be thankful.
I think the moyu timer works in a faster baud rate, and that would help my timer be more precise.

feel free to ask a question if something in the schematics or code doesn't make sense.


----------



## Girogio (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi, I just made my own version of the timer. However, I want to implement the 3.5mm jack functionality. Could u explain how that works please?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey man, if i remember correctly, the stackmat communication protocol works on a standard uart serial protocol, but inversed for some reason. The tranzistor is made to inverse the signal, and then lower its voltage to an acceptable level for the pc


----------



## Girogio (Dec 6, 2019)

Cool! Any chance to see the code or have the transistor datasheet/name by any chance?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 6, 2019)

Both the code and circuit schematic are posted in the thread. The tranzistor is a generic 2n2222 npn transistor. Any will work


----------



## White KB (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't understand half of what the code says, but I do understand the Digital Read Pins and the main gist of what the timer does.
Anyway, making a homemade timer is genius! Great job on it!

XD


----------



## asdwer (Jul 17, 2020)

I like it, but is imprecise after a few minutes because the internal oscillator has not temperature compensation and a lot of ppm are lost


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 17, 2020)

Inactive for 6 months


----------

